
Oracle Java SE FAQ Servers and/or Cloud deployments is $25.00 per month or lower - based2
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaseproducts/overview/javasesubscriptionfaq-4891443.html
======
based2
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/22/oracle_announces_ja...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/22/oracle_announces_java_se_subscriptions/)

